# WCG badges missing temporarily



## twilyth (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm guessing that the reason there are no WCG badges is because Free-DC is down until Sunday.  If so, I thought it would be a good idea to post that to let everyone know.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 6, 2011)

Just so this thread is complete, I'm announcing the obvious - that the WCG badges and Free-DC are back.  Yeaaaaaaaaaa!!! 

Also, I finally ordered my 6850, so maybe I'll even get a star on my folding badge.  Who knows.  I also had to get PCI and PCI-E adapters for extra SATA and E-SATA as well as a couple of PCI to serial and printer ports.  I hope they actually show up in the antiquated software I'm using for one of my alarm systems.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 13, 2012)

For those wondering where your WCG badges went, Free-DC is down.


----------

